# Palmer?



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

What are everyone's views about Palmer snowboards?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

cgerace19 said:


> What are everyone's views about Palmer snowboards?


they were hype back when palmer was good...now i think the boards are just lame


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

have not rode the new ones
but some are ok


----------

